# Eichmann Bullet Plugs.....Any Good?



## dermott

These seem like a good idea, but can folks hear the difference over traditional style plugs? Also, the Silver Bullet plugs are more expensive than the standard. Again, noticable difference? Does anyone have experience with either of them?


----------



## Asr

My Eichmann silver bullet-terminated Silver Resolution Analog from Signal Cable kicks the snot out of my Audioquest Python!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ok ok, hyperbole aside, all I know is that I love my ICs. The best clarity and purity I've ever heard. They just plain rock. The plugs themselves aren't all golden though - the fit is very tight and trying to install a brand-new pair onto the RCA jacks is always a physical exercise. The push you have to apply is kinda ridiculous. (For this reason I've used my AE-1 amp to do a quick physical break-in.) And it's not easy to pull them off either, they don't easily slip off, you have to really work at it. Major ding from me on that part.

 Oh and 4 more opinions on these interconnects are coming in my Loaner Program #2, link in my sig.


----------



## grandenigma1

I quite like them


----------



## Jon L

There's a couple of good articles comparing copper bulletplugs to copper/silver WBT nextgens.
http://www.tnt-audio.com/accessories...nextgen_e.html

http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:...nk&cd=37&gl=us

 IMO WBT Nextgens are priced unreasonably too high, especially silvers. The Silver WBT's do sound darn good, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Copper bulletplugs are a very good place to start for DIY'ers at a reasonable cost. It doesn't commit sins of commision such as etched highs, hard upper-mids, etc. 

 Silver bulletplugs are better IME, but I would only spend the extra $ if you were making IC's using pure silver wires to maximize the benefit. 

 Personally, all these "low-mass" school of connectors share a distinct sound-character, and I wouldn't be surprised if many preferred the "high-mass" school sound, such as Vampire 800C, Xhadow, Bocchino, or even the older WBT Toplines.


----------



## spritzer

Very good plugs and a steal at the price. The WBT's are a bit better and so are some other lesser know all silver designs but you pay through the nose for that extra bit. Get the bullets and upgrade the RCA sockets for the difference.


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I quite like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Holy cow!!!! I think I just had an accident. Uh... excuse me.


----------



## Black Stuart

I've used Eichmans for years now and yes they are a very good plug (with very good margins for the producers and retailers).

 However I agree with Grover Huffman, the return spigot is not very robust and if you use a decent gauge return wire you have to be very careful.

 Spritzer made a very good point - if you are going to use quality RCAs' then ditch the so-so chassis sockets that come with almost all equipment at the same time.


----------



## FallenAngel

I only had one opportunity to use them so far, and i can definitely say, they're a REAL pain in the butt to work with, especially with my most hated Cardas wire. The results though are very good, but that might just the be the wire because I've never tried comparing exactly the same interconnects with different terminations, but so far, I really like the Cardas TwinAxial with the Eichmann Copper Bullets IC.


----------



## DSlayerZX

Just one question though, If I want to get a DIY 3 feet silver interconnect with silver Eichmann bullet plug, who should I turn to =_= and how much money would it cost me?


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DSlayerZX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just one question though, If I want to get a DIY 3 feet silver interconnect with silver Eichmann bullet plug, who should I turn to =_= and how much money would it cost me?_

 

Considering that just the Eichmann Silver Bullets will cost over $100, and depending on the configuration of the cables, silver wire will cost quite a bit. You could expect to pay at $150+ for the materials alone, so most likely your cable will run over $200. As who can build one, there's quite a few builders out there.


----------



## vcoheda

this may interest you.

http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/c...onnectors.html


----------



## dhwilkin

I had a chance to compare the silver Bullet Plugs vs the silver WBT plugs on different pairs of the Luminous Audio Syncestra Signature IC a while back, both used for at least 100 hours. I preferred the WBT version, as it seemed like the Bullet Plugs made things slightly on the dull and bass-lite side, and didn't offer significant detail improvement... kept having to turn the volume up to hold my interest. Standard in-my-system, to-my-ears disclaimer, of course.


----------



## fran

If the bullets are tight going on the instructions say to heat them with a air dryer, push them on and then leave them on overnight. The slip on and off with normal force after that.

 You need to be careful when soldering them. The thing to do is set yourself up with a jig. Get an old RCA socket and mount it on a bit of timber. Then fit your bullet to it and do your soldering. The old RCA socket acts as a heatsink and protects the pins, esp. the return one. 0.5mm silver wire has worked vary well for me in the past.

 Fran


----------

